# Size Matters?



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a simple observation... I am a rifle hunter (Insert loud Boo's here) who has always put more emphasis on filling my freezer, than getting antlers for the wall. Granted, if antlers provide me with the opportunity to do both, I'm going to do that. 

Anyhow, my observation is this. When someone posts a pic of themselves with a relatively small 2 point in the archery forum, all of the people leave comments like "That is awesome!" or "What a buck!". But if someone posts a pic of that same size deer in the rifle forum, that person is drug through the mud over and over again. I get it that archery is more difficult, and you will not hear me argue that. But a 2 point buck is a 2 point buck, regardless of what the means of harvesting is/was... Correct? So why the double standard?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree every animal taken is a trophy weather it be a huge antlered animal of a tender meaty spike. I think more people give praise to smaller animals shot with a bow is because of the difficulty level. If one shoots a animal with a bow you know they had to work for it. You know they put in the time and preparation to make it happen. IMHO the rifle takes a lot of the sport out of the game... But hey if that's your bag, knock yourself out. I would not expect a lot of praise from a job that took a lot less work.

Now i have expressed my OPINION on the subject let he flaming begin! :mrgreen: o-||


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Any buck or doe for that matter. With traditional archery equipment, oh and while wearing silly t-shirts. Is a trophy!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't care how you get the game.No matter what it a trophy in the hunter eyes. I think the reason they get dragged through the mud over and over is because.There more real trophy hunter with the rifle and they don't like seeing the small two points get killed. I look at it this way. When I pay for my tags and gas to get up there I have the right to kill what I want.When you start paying for my hunting stuff then you can tell me what to kill or if Im invited to go hunting with some body in there are and they don't want me to shoot a small buck then I will pass.Just don't let it get to you.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Using a rifle gives you more opportunity as a hunter than using a bow. Anyone who has bowhunted, knows how difficult it can be to even kill a 2 point (the right way and not off a road) with a bow. A rifle hunter can kill a 2 point any day they want. Honestly there really is no challenge in it if you have some experience. Don't get me wrong. I fully support shooting any legal deer with a rifle, but its not nearly as difficult as it is with a bow.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

A trophy is a trophy regardless of weapon type, size, or season. Post up your trophy no matter what it is.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Does someone have bowhunter envy? :O•-: 

Rifle killing is easy. Ray Charles could get a deer with a gun. Big deal... :twisted: 

I dont even give the guys who kill monster bucks with guns an atta boy, let alone the two point killers. Especially the guy with a tag that lets you rifle hunt when they're in the velvet :roll: 

o-||


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Does someone have bowhunter envy? :O•-:
> 
> Rifle killing is easy. Ray Charles could get a deer with a gun. Big deal... :twisted:
> 
> ...


I agree with Tex and what everyone has really said... But tex a 30" buck with a rifle is still a tough job... at least for me! so i might give an "atta boy" to one of those rifle guys :lol: 
Rifle hunters can be labeled as "lazy" cause even when road hunting with a bow you have to get closer a lot of the time. The real fun part is hiking in AWAY from the roads and trying to get within 40 yards (keeping it ethical) :mrgreen: I am currently building my first bow and i cant wait to try my first hunt (as tex would say) without my training wheels! but i sure do love my bear carnage!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Does someone have bowhunter envy? :O•-:
> 
> Rifle killing is easy. Ray Charles could get a deer with a gun. Big deal... :twisted:
> 
> ...


This coming from a guy who kills turkey's with a shotgun??? :mrgreen: Big deal.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> A trophy is a trophy regardless of weapon type, size, or season. Post up your trophy no matter what it is.


+1000000


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

It all depends on the circumstance. I have a small bear on my wall that was the first thing I harvested with my son. Not too impressive to most people I would guess but we spent 6 days together in a blind playing"thumb wars" from morning to night to harvest that thing. Best trophy ever IMO.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Does someone have bowhunter envy? :O•-:
> ...


Turkeys are birds and they are post to be killed with a shotgun. :mrgreen: There Tex i said it for you. :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm not proud. I'll shoot a tasty two point any day of the week, bow or rifle. I usually pass on a shot if the _body_ of the buck is tiny. It's the meat that matters to me.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Turkeys are birds and they are post to be killed with a shotgun. :mrgreen: There Tex i said it for you. :mrgreen:


There, I fixed it for you. :mrgreen:

BTW, I feel the same way about rifle hunters.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Everyone goes through phases when it comes to hunting. Shoot what you like and dont worry about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Turkeys are birds and they are post to be killed with a shotgun. :mrgreen: There Tex i said it for you. :mrgreen:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I love the topic I personally think any animal shot with a bow is a trophy and I agree that it depends on the hunter some people are out for meat while others are hunting antlers so it is up to the individual. 8)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

What's good to ya, is good for ya. 
The heck with what someone else thinks. 
Long as it's legal.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > TEX-O-BOB said:
> ...


Thanks buddy! And for the record, The only turkey I shot at this year WITH a shotgun, I missed. TWICE!  Now missing a Hungarian Partridge with a shotgun I get, but a turkey! I'm lucky my man card didn't get taken away! :|


----------

